# Roseville officer kills coyote cornered in yard by school



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

http://www.freep.com/news/locmac/dwild26_20030926.htm


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Yea, we have them all over the place here on the east side. That school is six blocks from my house. I have seen them frequently in the metro area. Last winter I was on the banks of the Clinton at Canal and Clinton R. Rd. talking to Shoeman on the cell when I saw 8 of them pass within 150 yds of me. I also see them a lot around the gravel pits and cemeteries at 14 and Gratiot..


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

I've heard of Whitetail being taken within the city limits. I just wondered how long it would be before a coyote would turn up. The day has arrived! Saw a real nice Red Fox along the ditch at Mack and I94


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Three years ago a guy hit a huge beamy 9 point at Hayes and 14 mile, right in front of the 7-11.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

I posted a couple of years ago about seeing one loping across Gratiot, heading into the Macomb Mall parking lot....

Also recall a story about the same time of a cornered whitetail being taken in a shop parking lot at Martin Rd. (11-1/2 Mile) and Groesbeck (M-97).


----------



## Supa Roosta (Jul 1, 2003)

*Roseville officer kills coyote cornered in yard by school *

ESOX

Now you know why it's been 14 years since I've been in Club E'lebbin... 

Sure do miss that left arm.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

LMAO I know what you mean......charming crowd that gathers there, eh? Thats why they are not very busy at 10pm, the customers and waitstaff all left to go their night jobs on 8 mile.


----------

